# Biting my lips



## Minnieme103 (Jul 12, 2018)

I know this sounds weird but my cockatiel mango won’t stop nipping at my lips. I’ll be lying don’t with my baby and she’ll be fine but after awhile she comes up to my face and nips my lips and a couple times after me repeatedly picking her up and moving her after we play this little game of cat and mouse for awhile she gives up. Any suggestions on how I could get her to stop this?


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

Do these nips hurt when she does it? That MAY be her "strange" but not uncommon way of showing you affection. If it really doesn't bother you that much, I would just let her have at it. In time, she'll probably grow out of it.


----------



## Minnieme103 (Jul 12, 2018)

Robert Seale said:


> Do these nips hurt when she does it? That MAY be her "strange" but not uncommon way of showing you affection. If it really doesn't bother you that much, I would just let her have at it. In time, she'll probably grow out of it.


They start off soft but then the longer she does it the harder they get almost like she wants me open my mouth, which is pretty gross. >.<


----------



## Robert Seale (Sep 16, 2017)

When they get to the point of hurting, tell her in a firm voice NO! and remove her from your face. If she keeps coming back and doing they same thing, repeat the NO! and put her in her cage for a little time out. Sooner or later, she'll get the message.


----------



## Minnieme103 (Jul 12, 2018)

Robert Seale said:


> When they get to the point of hurting, tell her in a firm voice NO! and remove her from your face. If she keeps coming back and doing they same thing, repeat the NO! and put her in her cage for a little time out. Sooner or later, she'll get the message.


Thank you, I will definitely do this the next time she does this.


----------

